# مامدى نجاح نقل الاجتماعات مباشرة عن طريق النت



## هديل عمر (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
عندى دراسة حول تقليل الهدر المالى والوقتى للاجتماعات وهل يمكن ان يكون النقل المباشر للا جتماعات عن طريق النت مجدى وهل لة سلبيات .... ولو احد ممكن يفيدنى عن هذة الدراسة ياليت يعطينى ولو رؤس اقلام عن ايجابياتة .. سلبياتة ... البرامج والامكانيات التى يجب توافرها علما بان الدراسة ستكون حول نقل الاجتماعات حية وامكانية التفاعل بين مجتمعين فى عدة مدن ... وشكرا جزيلا...وكل عام وانتم بخير:56:


----------



## alviros (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد*

السلام عليكم

اختي الكريمة.............

موضوع نقل الاجتماعات عبر الانترنت وهو ما يسمى على ما اعتقد
ٍ( Video Conferencing over IP)
هو موضوع ليس بحديث في علم الاتصالات وهدا لأن علم الاتصالات بأصل يسعى لتقديم أجود انواع الاتصال بأقل الاسعار وادا اخدنا بعين الاعتبار ان اي شبكة اتصال تحتاج الى بنية تحتية فان اقل شبكات الاتصال كلفة ستكون دون منازع شبكة الانترنت وبدلك ستكون التكلفة الكلية للمشروع اقل ما يمكن - وليس الاقل مقالانة مع شبكات اخرى-

لكن هده التقنية يحكمها شي يسمى (Quality of Service)
طبعا مثلها مثل اي وسيلة اتصال اخرى

ولكن أهم معايرها هي 
1-Delay
2-Bandwidth
3-Jitter
4-Dropped packets 
وغيرها لكن بحسب الاستخدام

اما اهم مزودي هده الخدمة فهم على الأغلب شركة تقدم حلول لشبكات نقل البيانات (Data Networks) لأن شبكات البيانات ستكون البنية التحتية. فمن هده الشركات 
the number one (CISCO)
3com
*huawei* لست متأكد
SIEMENS
وغيرها الكثير


هدا باختصار شديد ما يمكن ان يكون بدرة لدراستك


----------



## هديل عمر (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك....


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :

اختي الكريمه ، بالنسبة لموضوع الفيديو كونفرانس هو موضوع شييق للغاية، والخوض فيه امر ممتع ، وبالنسبه للدارسات عنه فانا انصحك اذا كنتي بدك دراستك تكون متخصصه، ابحثي عن كتب بخصوص هذه التقنيه باللغه الانجليزيه، لانو باللغه الانجليزية بكون عندك معلومات كافيه عن الموضوع بشكل تفصيلي. وكمان في مجال البحث بيكون عندك نتائج كبيره .
وانا بحييكي على هالموضوع وان شاء الله اذا توفي بين ايدي شيء رح ازودك فيوو باقرب وقت.


----------



## هديل عمر (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير م. فايز وانا اتمنى انى اقدم هذة الدراسة ولكن للا سف لم استطع الى الان الحصول على معلومات كافية فياليت كل من يقرأ سؤالى ويكون عندة خبرة او ابحاث يفيدنى وبمجرد ما انهى البحث ساجعلة فى متناول الجميع ...وبالنسبة للكتب باللغة الانجليزية فممكن انى استفيد منها ولكن ان كانت بالانجليزية البسيطو ومدعمة بالصور لانى لست متخصصة فى مجال الشبكات واجهل كثير من مصطلحاتها وياريت يا م. فايز ما تنسى تزودنى بأى مرجع ولو بسيط والف شكر لهذا المنتدى وكتابة الرائعين


----------



## خبير اتصالات (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اختي الكريمه ان التطور الحالي والتكنولوجيا المتقدمه ادت الى تقريب المسافات وتسهيل اللقاءات
وال Vedio conferencing هي احد انواع هذا التطور فمن ايجابيات هذا التطور تقريب المسافات واذا نظرنا الى سلبياته فنجدها قليله جدا كقطع التيار الكهربائي او شبكه الانترنت اثناء اللقاء او التدريب اوغيره ولتتعرفي على هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل من ناحيه مكوناته كالشاشه والكاميرا والماي وخط الانترنت وغيره وكيفيه الشبك والبرامج المستخدمه وايجابياته وسلبياته ابحثي في موقع جوجل كالتالي
video conferencing equipment
video conferencing software
video conferencing tools
video conferencing benefits
وبامكانكي الترجمه بواسطه جوجل ترنسليتر المقاطع الغير مفهومه
وبامكانك البحث باللغه العربيه بهذه الطريق


----------



## ahmedmar85 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بصي يا بنتي ال video conference انا شغال فيه في شركة باناسونيك اليابانية
والعمليه بسيطه جدا ولو عايزه شرح مفصل ادخلي علي موقع الشركه
www.tataspro.com وباذن الله هتلاقي اللي انتي عايزاه م/أحمد عبدالغفار


----------



## shatobr (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخن الكريمة
حاليا تعتمد الشركات في البلاد الغربية على الفيديو كونفرنس بشكل كبير فهو يوفر اجور السفر و قد تطور بشكل مذهل خلال الثلاث سنوات الاخيرة من خلال طرح HD video Conferencing 
والشركات الرائدة في هذا المجال هو سيسكو - تاندبرج - بولي كوم ولكنها غالية جدا حيث تكلف الغرفة الواحدة من 200 - 300 الف دولار 
انا عملت في هذا المجال من خلال شركة مايتل التي تعطي نفس الجودة بتكلفة الغرفة 70 الف دولار للمزيد عن هذا الموضوع ارجو قراءة المدونة التالية
http://shatob.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post.html


----------

